

Microsoft: Renaming Netbooks a SSilly Idea - TechPundit
http://gregness.wordpress.com/2009/06/04/redmond-netbooks-are-disruptive/

======
sho
This article would be a whole lot more comprehensible if it had a link or
explanation as to what he's talking about. I had to go and look it up: MS
wants to call netbooks by the term LCSN (Low Cost Small Notebook), apparently
for Windows marketing purposes.

